# Free Spanish gas bottles - Benidorm area



## tonka (Apr 24, 2006)

If anyone is near Benidorm at the end of October, I have recently bought a small apartment not far from Villasol campsite. The old boiler system has been removed and there are 2 Orange gas bottles going spare, the depot to get re-fills is right across the road...
Will be there 25 oct - 4th Nov, just PM me and we can arrange a meet...


----------



## tonka (Apr 24, 2006)

Bump and reminder..
I still have the 2 bottles and now in Benidorm, anyone need one let me know... Have also found the old regulator if anyone wants that as well.


----------



## teensvan (May 9, 2005)

Hi tonka.

We only use the silver bottles now otherwise I would have been round. Enjoy the apartment.

steve.


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

Try putting a card on the notice boards at the campsites local. might even get 5 euros.

cabby


----------



## tonka (Apr 24, 2006)

Teensvan..
You still here then ? was it Raco your at..?

Cabby..
Thought I would see if it helps any MHF members first... Otherwise there are a few buy ing and selling sites over here on facebook. Will maybe list them there in a few day... Happy to have given them away free to members but wife want them gone so will list them for sale later, be a few more pints, especially when its €1.50.. :wink:


----------



## tonka (Apr 24, 2006)

NO TAKERS FOR FREE..!!

So I sold them and totally enjoyed my Chinese buffet with the proceeds... Yum........


----------

